# Wiedereinstieg zu Linux .. aber welcher WM?

## TheX

Hi Leute , ich möchte die nächsten Tage mal wieder auf Linux umsteigen.

Zur Installation und dergleichen hab ich keine Fragen , da ich schon oft Gentoosysteme installiert hab ..

das ist jetzt aber leider min 4 Jahre her.

Seit dem hab ich gelegentlich mal nen Ubuntu auf'm Rechner gehabt.

Ich hatte frühe Beta's vom Enlightenment bei Gentoo benutzt, oder Fluxbox.

Welche WM's haben im Moment die Nase vorn ? z.B. Speicherung der Fensterpositionen und Größe(sträubt sich Gnome immernoch  :Smile:  ? )

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten .. 

wieder, euer TheX

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

Gnome3 ist ganz neu am Start - ob es Fensterpositionen speichern kann, weiss ich aber nicht. Die alte Version (bis vor einigen Wochen noch aktuell) konnte es nicht.

Fluxbox kann das noch immer, heute aber sehr viel komfortabler, nicht manuell zu konfigurieren, sondern per simplem Mausklick.

Wenn Du damals mit Flux keine Probleme hattest, wirst Du auch heute gut damit klar kommen. Die Flux ist sehr viel statischer geblieben als viele andere, die am Markt sind.

----------

## TheX

Danke erstmal für die Info, ich gucke mir mal Gnome 3 an.

Aber gut zu hören, dass Fluxbox immernoch ne Alternative ist  :Smile: 

----------

## michael_w

Fluxbox iss cool, hatte ich auch ne Weile. Für experimentierfreudige E17.

----------

